# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Suarda Dalipi: Një nënë e arsimuar, di si ti edukojë fëmijët e saj

## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet juristja, redaktorja, Suarda Dalipi:

*Një nënë e arsimuar, di si ti edukojë fëmijët e saj

Politika shqiptare i nënvleftëson femrat

Maskilizmi ndjehet që tek fëmijët e vegjël*

Albert ZHOLI

Problemet e femrës në shoqërinë shqiptare janë të shumta. Hapësirat në politikë janë tepër të kufizuara, në administratë po i njëjti fenomen. Përpos tyre shumë femra ndjenjë mbi shpinën e tyre dhunën prej burrave, por dhe harresën e përhershme të qëndrimit në shtëpi. Duket se femra do kohë të gjej pozicionin e vetë. Sipas Dalipit, sot ndeshim 2 mentalitete të ndryshme me njëra- tjetrën; njëri që i jep femrës vendin që ajo meriton në shoqëri dhe tjetri që e nëpërkëmb përbuzshëm. Maskilizmi ndjehet që tek fëmijët e vegjël.

Femrat shumë herë shihen për sharm, herë si modele apo balerinë. Në fakt për këto duhet të shihen?

Femra është simboli i bukurisë, finesës, sharmit. Ideja është që një femër nuk është veç kaq. Ajo është shumë më shumë.


- -Pse është krijuar kjo mendësi shqiptare për femrat?

.Mendësia për ta përkufizuar femrën thjesht si një qënie e bukur mund ta ketë origjinën e saj në kohërat më të hershme, jo vetëm në Shqipëri. E megjithatë këtu tek ne, ende ka mendësi të tilla, ku një femër e bukur sidomos, vështirë se vlerësohet edhe për intelektin e saj. Mbase këtu duhet të ndërhyjnë më tepër vete femrat, në mënyrë që të tregojnë se dinë të jenë të bukura, por edhe inteligjente.

- Cila është arma më e fortë e femrës në jetë?

 Arma më e fortë e femrës është vetë ajo, në kompleksitetin e karakteristikave e personalitetit, që e karakterizon.

-Cilat janë problemet e femrës shqiptare sot?

Problemi kryesor i femrëd shqiptare sot është fakti se ende mund të gjesh opinione, që e konsiderojnë femrën në shërbim të mashkullit, qoftë ky babai, vëllai apo bashkëshorti. Ka mjaft femra gjithashtu, që edhe vetë janë brumosur me këtë ide nga familja. Ka dhe nga ato, që rebelohen ndaj kësaj mendësie patriarkale dhe dëshirojnë të ecin përpara, të mos nëpërkëmben, të mos u shkelet dinjitet...dhe këtu fillon debati, konflikti, fatkeqësisht edhe tragjedia e shoqërisë shqiptare.

-Ku vihet re maskilizmi i shoqërisë shqiptare sot?

Sot ndeshim 2 mentalitete të ndryshme me njëra tjetrën; njëri që i jep femrës vendin që ajo meriton në shoqëri dhe tjetri që e nëpërkëmb përbuzshëm. Maskilizmi ndjehet që tek fëmijët e vegjël. Një djalë i vogël që i thotë shokëve të tij, "pse gocë jam unë të qaj", vëllai që ulet me fodullëk në tryezë dhe pret që e motra ti servirë drekën, sikur kjo të ishte detyra e saj; babai, që ende vendos për fatin e vajzës së tij apo bashkëshorti që mendon ende se ai është zot i gruas së tij. Fatkeqësisht maskilizmi ende është mjaft i theksuar tek ne, në familje, shkollë, punë, administratë e kudo. 

-Pse politika shqiptare është treguar shumë e ngurtë ndaj hapësirave të femrës në politikë?

 Në rradhën e politikës shqiptare, meshkujt ende përbëjnë shumicën. Mbase në nënvetëdijen e tyre ende ka gjurmë të maskilizmit të theksuar që nuk e merr me seriozitet anën intelektuale e profesionale të femrës. Ose mbase kanë frikë nga arritjet dhe përprësitë që femr mund të ketë, sepse mund tu cënojë hierarkinë që ata vetë kanë ndërtuar.

- Cilat janë arsyet e shumta të vrasjeve që ndodhin me femrat shqiptare sot?

Gjendja e vështirë ekonomike është një ndër faktorët kryesorë të konflikteve, që ndodhin në familje. Këto konflikte të shtyra edhe nga ideja maskiliste se një burrë ka të drejtë absolute mbi gruan e tij, kthehen në dhunë të ushtruar ndaj saj. Autoritete shtetërore shumë herë kanë heshtur përballë denoncimeve të grave të dhunuara. Duhej të vdisnin disa prej tyre, që të merresjin masa dhe ligji të zbatohej në disa raste. Por lind pyetja, -"Duhej patjetër të flijoheshin femra si kurban, përpara se shteti të bënte detyrën e tij?

- Cilat janë rrugët për emancipimin dhe pavarsinë e gruas në shoqërinë shqiptare?

Nëse kontribuon për arsimimin dhe përparimin e femrës, ke kontribuar për arsimimin dhe përparimin e kombit. Një femër e arsimuar e di vendin e saj në shoqëri. Ajo është e aftë të shkëputet nga një bashkëshort i dhunshëm, sepse ka të ardhurat e saj. Një nënë e arsimuar, di si ti edukojë fëmijët e saj, duke i mësuar djalit të saj që është i barabartë me të motrën dhe që dhuna nuk është zotësi, duke i mësuar vajzës së saj që duhet të ndijet krenare që ka lindur femër.

Po ju vetë si keni arritur të jeni Drejtore e një Kompanie private, redaktore e një libri juridik dhe antare e bordit të Shoqatës së avokatëve Antikorrupsion?

Arsimimi, dëshira për karrierë, vullneti për të çarë në këtë vend maskilist. Ajo çfarë jam ia detyroj vetëm vetes, kuptohet që edhe besimit që të tjerët kanë pasur tek unë.

----------


## Gentian_gr

Një nënë e arsimuar, di si t’i edukojë fëmijët e saj.

Ia dedikon mami Zanes sigurisht karrieren e saj juristja! :shkelje syri:

----------

